# Horny Goat Weed and Monkeying Around



## david (Jul 27, 2002)

Anyone,

What is your opinion on Pinnacle's Monkeying around and HGW?

When I take Maca it tends to bloat me everywhere but there!  However, when I take the Tribulus, Maca, Yohimibe together........ everything is all right and sexually great.  Why?


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> When I take Maca it tends to bloat me everywhere but there!



  

i never tried that stuff but my friend did. This Guy is a major Perv and he said he jerked off like three times a day.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 27, 2002)

Forget those products, get MALE RESPONSE from Source Naturals...read the warnings....and take it one hour before "Showtime!" 


DP


----------



## david (Jul 27, 2002)

Bigss,  thank you for sharing your friend's reaction toward the product.  Why did he tell you exactly how many times he pulled the plug? 

Dr. Pain,

What is in that porduct that seperates or makes it more superior than the others?


----------



## HickeyNC (Jul 27, 2002)

Ask Bludevil what he thinks about Horney Goat Weed.


----------



## david (Jul 27, 2002)

Go ahead Bigss, PM for me.  I'm eating Chinese Noodles right now!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Bigss,  thank you for sharing your friend's reaction toward the
> 
> Dr. Pain,
> ...



There is a lot in it, but the Yohimbe, standardized for Yohimbine, at 3 mgs per tablet.......3 tablets feel MUCH stronger than Twin's Yohimbe Fuel!


DP


----------



## david (Jul 27, 2002)

So, are you saying that Yohimibine is the main source (which I think it is) for this great wood feeling?

I'm going to recheck Pinnacle's Horny Goat weed.  I take the Tribulus Fuel Stack for other reasons.  I still get a interesting effect from it though!


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Bigss,  thank you for sharing your friend's reaction toward the product.  Why did he tell you exactly how many times he pulled the plug?




No he tell anyone how many times he plays with himself. He even told a girl that works at a supermarket.


----------



## david (Jul 27, 2002)

Well, he sounds like he likes to tell the whole world about his inner feelings.  BTW, how old is he because I used to do that when I was 19


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 27, 2002)

yup he is around my age. He is exactlly like that guy stifler from american pie


----------



## david (Jul 27, 2002)

What is your age?


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

Im 20 he is 19


----------



## Arnold (Jul 28, 2002)

I tried Horny Goat Weed and did not feel that it did anything.


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

Prince, add a little Yohimibe Bark Extract by Ultimate Nutrition to that mix. Thus concludes, Yohimibe is the true essence of "Wood you" or "wood"n't you not!


----------



## Mudge (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: Horny Goat Weed and Monkeying Around*



> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm 26, and 3 a day is nothing. My woman is 28, and prefers it 5-7 times a day, but can go all day long if need be, yes, ALL day long. I haven't been able to join her in the fun though for that long.


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

5 to 7 times a day?  Burn, baby, burn!  Don't tell Bigss this.  He might ask for home video's soon!


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

Mudge,

I don't understand your web link?


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

Jerkin off three x times is nothing but who wants to jerk it  that many times a day. I  would have sex a hunred times if the girl or girls were up for it.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 28, 2002)

Also I think he meant 3 times in a  row Now the task isnt that easy anymore


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

Sex a hundred times a day?  You say that now, but just wait Bigss, wait till' you find a women and we'll see if you can go a hundred times a day less 10 times a day!

Talk Talk Talk talk talk  ...........  LOL!


----------



## Mudge (Jul 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Mudge,
> 
> I don't understand your web link?



Weblink??


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

www


----------



## Mudge (Jul 28, 2002)

Yeah, but I didn't post a weblink?


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 28, 2002)

LMAO I don't need that stuff yet like yall old people do haha I got a brand new sex drive


----------



## david (Jul 29, 2002)

Mudge,

this is the website that defaulted then, I guess when you click on the www thing.  

http://docmudge.tripod.com/dynorun030902/index.html


----------



## david (Jul 29, 2002)

Well, actually Kata, Like Muscletech products which are heavily advertised (like Bigss says), Pinnacle's Horny Goat Weed and Monkeying around, I had to inquiry with IM Board of their opinion.  Because I 've done some research and used myself as the lab rat, I found that Yohimibine or Yohimibe Bark Extract plays quite a role in a sexual response both, male and female.  Yes, I made my GF try it too and she liked it!  Just like Mikey.  Well, I haven't used the product really but when and if I ever have an impotence problem, I will turn to HGW or just Yohimibe, Maca and Tribulus stack


----------



## bludevil (Jul 29, 2002)

Man, leave the Horny Goat Weed alone. I read the directions and it said to take the stuff an hour before hand. So in between me planning to have sex with my wife and taking the pills I decided to do a quick leg workout. You know, squats, sl deads, etc etc. Doing those exercises along gets your heart pumping pretty good. But let me tell you, taking this stuff while lifting made my heart feel like it was going to jump out of my chest. I actually thought I was going to have a heart attack. So, I walk into the living room and tell my wife she may have to call 911 because I think about to have a heart attack. Well she used to be a nurse, so she checked me out and said my heart was beating 3 TIMES faster than what it should be. She asked why it was beating so fast and I told her I took that Horny Goat Weed. Instead of being sympathetic with me, she got pissed and started calling me a dumbass for taking the stuff. My bud, HickeyNC gave me the stuff so she starts cussing him out to. And tells me never to take anything he gives me again  Needless to say I didn't get any sex that night.


----------



## david (Jul 29, 2002)

In that case, I WOULD leave it alone.  Strange though, although everyone's body is different, it almost acted like an ephedra!

Yohimibe in the 1000 mgs. dose makes me vomit but keeps it hard for almost 8 hours for me UNLESS I do something about it!  I usually counteract it by going to the gym and doing cardio or legs.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Yohimibe in the 1000 mgs. dose makes me vomit but keeps it hard for almost 8 hours for me UNLESS I do something about it!  I usually counteract it by going to the gym and doing cardio or legs.




Cool so if you take this stuff you get to be superman for 8 hours... lol I'll got get me some right now


----------



## david (Jul 29, 2002)

Superman vomiting that is.  Be very careful of your dosage,  Ultimate Nutrition I find work the best.  Start with maybe 500 and break the pill in half. that is,  if you feel no effects from 500 to icrease to 700.  1000 mgs and you may be asking for it!  Or, she may be asking for it!  LOL!


----------



## Mudge (Jul 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Mudge,
> 
> this is the website that defaulted then, I guess when you click on the www thing.
> ...



Oh in my profile, not much of a webpage (I'm not big on makin em), thats a dyno run from my 94 Z28.


----------



## david (Jul 29, 2002)

I thought it was a little complete.  Oh well, maybe it'll be a race bt/ my girlfriend and you to see who puts up a web page faster!


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 29, 2002)

Man I want to learn how to make a good website I have awesome programs for making websites but then I???m still learning the basics so it don???t make much of a difference what I have???


----------



## Mudge (Jul 29, 2002)

I dislike most of the pre-packaged thingies (WYSIWYG), but dont want to learn intense HTML, so there is a problem 

I used to use Nutscrapes WYSIWYG though, and then manually edit a few things. Nowdays just about everyone is using FrontPage I guess.

I spend most of my time reading about what other people have done, instead of being a good resource for knowlege myself (via WWW).


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 29, 2002)

I found when I was on a short Tribestan cycle that not only did it increase sex drive, but also volume (if you get my meaning)...I was like Peter North hosing women down sometimes.  Does HGW do the same thing, because the girls I was with kind of liked that little side effect?  Tribestan gave me some nasty headaches so I went off of it.


----------



## david (Jul 29, 2002)

Tribestan eh?  Where di I get something like that?  No, it does NOT make blow like Peter North!  Headaches?  Who cares!  Nothing that 600 mg of Tylenol can't cure.  I would take this once every BLUE moon!


----------

